
Write a Good Title, Please - zacjszewczyk
http://zacjszewczyk.com/Structure/Write%20a%20Good%20Title.htm
======
lutusp
I agree with the linked article's point, and the best general solution is to
_copy the original title for your submission_. I can't tell you how many times
I've seen a title that either contradicted or mangled the article's title.

